# Kyoto Moss



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Does anyone have pictures of kyoto moss that they have grown in their tanks?, i bought a bunch of packets and spread them thick on a ghostwood log aswell as in the substrate of my tank and i want to see what to expect, so far i see nothing but i did find a tiny plant growing i dont know if its from the moss spores of from the ghostwood.

Thanks!


----------



## dwdragon (Aug 14, 2008)

Honestly there are a ton of Moss threads on this site. 

I found this using the search function and has a picture of Kyoto Moss in a tank.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/30079-moss.html#post273355


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

I've used it a couple times.. some times takes some times doesn't but it has always started off real patchy for me.. 


dwdragon: try to be a little less harsh in replying  yes there may be a "ton" of threads but it really doesn't matter


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

dwdragon: I did search but was looking for more pics of it especially a close up.

MJ: Did you use it straight in the tank or did you culture it then transferred?


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

This is the only close up pic kyoto moss I could find
http://lh4.ggpht.com/_ccfZyho70pg/R0uLekMW5wI/AAAAAAAACQc/mIRgKqhk_Rg/IMG_4331.JPG
let us know how it works out for you. I have been interested in using some.


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

aww.. the link doesnt work..



EDIT: never mind, i got it to work.


----------



## dwdragon (Aug 14, 2008)

Well, I've found lots of close ups of "moss" from Kyoto Japan but the main question is what really is termed as Kyoto Moss.

Jeffrey Friedl’s Blog Blog Archive Mosses at the Giouji Temple, Kyoto Japan

There are some close ups of moss from Kyoto Japan on that site. However, when I was trying to research Kyoto moss the packaging says: "These seed spores produce a beautiful, bright green, velvety moss of the variety commonly found in the famous Kyoto Gardens of Japan, from whence their name."

Considering the Kyoto Gardens in Japan have 120+ common mosses there are 2 guesses. It's 1 of those types of moss or it's a combination of whatever they grabbed of those types of mosses.

EDIT: Obviously those pictures aren't of the Kyoto Gardens but all the pictures I have found from there are not close ups.


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Just blew it into the viv  

If you're looking for a real green mossy look I'd suggest using peat plates as a substrate keep it wet and it will sprout mosses and ferns it's awesome


----------

